# Exhaust Fan/Heater/Light: Panasonic vs NuTone vs. Air Zone?



## Abba_ (May 5, 2008)

Hello all.
I am finishing my basement and going to install 2 Heater/Fan/Light combination Bathroom Exhaust Fans in 2 bathrooms.
I narrowed them down to 3:
1- Panasonic FV-11VHL1, 110 CFM, 1 sone and around $210 http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...702#tabsection
2- NuTone/Broan QTXN110HL, 110 CFM, 0.9 sone and about $220-$230 http://www.electricsuppliesonline.com/nuqthefanlim.html and
3- Air Zone AZ590VHL, 90CFM, 0.8 sone and around $170. http://electricsuppliesonline.com/paazprheairz2.html.
All prices include Tax+S&H.
Did you have any experience (good or bad) with any of them?
Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Saul


----------



## triple D (May 6, 2008)

Panasonic, my company has been running them over 14 years and not one call back yet! no kidding there really good stuff. You might want to check your price against a local electric supply house. Good luck....


----------



## Abba_ (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for your input, triple D!
Is your company running the Panasonic Heater/Fan/Light combination Bathroom Exhaust Fan?


----------

